# Wanted: Russian or Greek Tortoise - Dallas, TX



## khanvict (Jun 2, 2010)

I've tried craigslist and calling animal shelters to no avail. Is anyone looking to sell/re-home a russian or greek tortoise or know of anyone or place in Dallas, TX that would? Please let me know.

Also, I am aware of the reptile expo in Arlington in late July but that seems like a long time from now at this point and the one in San Antonio this weekend is too far of a drive.

Thanks.


----------



## llamas55 (Jun 2, 2010)

my friend in MN is moving to Hawaii and has 3 and I'm pretty sure she would ship
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/pet/1771630810.html from a few minutes ago


----------

